# Coaster Brake Challenge 28



## rev106 (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## rev106 (Jul 16, 2022)

Coaster Brake Challenge 28
					

As seen on TV....




					ratrodbikes.com


----------



## rev106 (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## rev106 (Jul 24, 2022)

Heat two:


----------



## rev106 (Nov 28, 2022)




----------

